# Convict Cichlids?



## Deviant*Strain (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello! I got a 180 Juwel Vision bow front tank today. As you can imagine, I haven't even begun to set up yet, so I'm not too restricted. I have been looking round and thought I was going to get one of the Cookie Cutter set ups, but sadly my LFS don't have the type I was looking for (P. Salousi set up). Convicts are the second on my list. I am intrigued by their behaviour and personality's but are they really the good starter cichlid that they're painted to be? Also, are there any tank mates (EG a Pleco) that might be good to live with them? Are they better with a gravel or sand substrate? Do they need as many caves as some of the other cichlids?

92 x 41 x 55 cm are the measurements and I'm going to get a HOB filter to help the inbuilt Juwel filter.

Thanks everyone  So many questions, I know, but hey, it's better to ask and annoy than to be headstrong and anger


----------



## NativePredator (Feb 28, 2011)

The Convict cichlid, is almost bullet proof, and very prolific, which means lots of babies, they are also about as territorial as any cichlid you will come across.

About any pleco would work, i love the zebra, or gold nugget, but they are a little pricey sometimes.

Its hard to pick fish for someone else, but if you want some low maintenance fish, that breed like rabbits, and produce you lots of trading babies ( Most LFS will take all your babies) and trade you food etc. Then the convict is the fish you want.


----------



## NativePredator (Feb 28, 2011)

You might also consider some blue spotted sunfish  










Sorry i cant help but put in a plug for my beloved North American Natives


----------



## Deviant*Strain (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you very much, Native Predator!! Are Convicts good on any substrate? Dark gravels, sand or crushed shells/corals? I think I've seen Gold Nugget Plecs around, so it'll be interesting to see if I can get hold of one  I've heard (from friends years ago) that sometimes Barbs and certain types of Tetra's work with convicts, but is that true? They seem too small, too intolerant of the Cichlid conditions (or Tetra's at least) and maybe a bit to tantalising for any Convict Fry. Barb's are able to stand up for themselves, but against a Convict?


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

I used to keep a pair of convicts in community tank, with gouramis, loaches , barbs, you know all standard community fish. I never really had problem with aggression, even when they spawning. they gave chase to fish that too close but serious injuries or deaths.

as for the sub straight , i had gravel when I had mine, but dont think it really ,makes a difference. and yes expect a lot babies.


----------



## NativePredator (Feb 28, 2011)

My personal opinion is , i prefer dark colored sand, it makes the fish show better colors, because most whit sand creates too bright of an area for fish to feel really secure so they tend to lose their color. i would also use those half coconut shells for hidey places, along with plenty of driftwood and live plants (Always good for your water quality). the sand gives a good rooting material for the plants and dont allow as much fish poop to go into the gravel.

Crushed coral will tend to make your ph go up, and convicts like 6-8 they are pretty ph tolerant, but i just dont like the lighter colors.

If you want some upper level swimmers i find some of the barbs a little fin nippy, i would go with white cloud mountain minnows, beautiful fish, and the convicts would mostly ignore them.

There is not much you can do to keep convicts males especially from being a little unruley, but thats why i love convicts, i dont like laid back, thats why i keep Natives, they are fiesty like cichlids, but cost nothing but a trip to the lake or stream, and a great day outdoors, usually with my grandkids in tow. Talk about quality time, it dont get any better. Much more fun that a trip to the LFS to buy fish that somebody else had the fun of catching :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deviant*Strain (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you, pork_chop!  I might try with Barbs, what sort of Loaches? Like Clown's or Weather/Dojo Loaches? I do like them but I never really considered them a tank mate for cichlids.

Haha! Awesome stuff, Predator  Hmmm seems they're pretty good with a lot. Guess I've only ever heard that bad side of these guys. The hours I've wasted watching them at the LFS haha!! There's a lot of things, I guess I'll have to sensibly experiment 

I'm so excited, I've been wanting Cichlids for years. But only just now gotten the money, space and time to indulge in them  I can't wait to have it all set up and ready to go. I'm going to start cycling in a couple days, so hopefully it wont take months haha!


----------



## NativePredator (Feb 28, 2011)

Should i warn Pet Smart to have the Brinks truck ready and standing by :lol:


----------



## Deviant*Strain (Jan 27, 2011)

Would this work? A pair of Convict Cichlids, Cherry/Tiger Barbs (a group of either) and 2 Bristlenose Pleco's. Obviously the BNoses wont be for a while until/if the evil green stuff starts appearing and with bogwood of course  Are the Barbs the best idea? Or should I get some kind of Minnow or Tetra?

With it being an attempt at a Convict Community, there would be lots of caves, holes etc for fishes to hide in. Are bubble walls/wands okay? Would I have to have a gravel bottom for that?


----------

